# Aberdeenshire folks, Ythan raft race!



## Mince Pie (1 February 2013)

Watching You Been Framed and I just saw a clip from the Ythan raft race! I was wondering if it was still going? I used to love going to watch


----------



## Skipadeedooda (1 February 2013)

I used to go and watch it too, always wanted to join in. No idea if its still on...interested to find out. We could enter a HH raft! Lol


----------



## Mince Pie (1 February 2013)

I always wanted to do it, until I felt how cold the Ythan is!


----------



## Skipadeedooda (1 February 2013)

Hmm that is true, we could get wet/dry suits or just not fall in...then again a nice cosy pub is slightly more appealing ;-)


----------



## spookypony (2 February 2013)

Nothing is warm up here. Ever.


----------



## cattysmith (3 February 2013)

They stopped it a good few years back now because of health and safety. Substituted for the sitting in a room doing nothing but being wrapped up in cotton wool race, which actually isn't a race because competitive sport is also banned as everyone is equal and no one should have to experience losing...


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (4 February 2013)

There's always the cairtie races if you're feeling suicidal )))


----------



## brucea (7 February 2013)

Best event of the whole year is the Sheltie Stakes!!


----------

